# No kissing, please, we 're British



## crystal (Feb 22, 2009)

WARRINGTON, England (AFP) — A British train station has erected a no kissing sign to stop lovers going full steam ahead with their over-amorous farewells.

Commuters have been told: if you want to get up to that kind of business, do it in the car park.

The sign has gone up at the drop-off point at Warrington Bank Quay station in the town of Warrington, between Liverpool and Manchester in northwest England.

A man in a hat and a woman with a curly-looking hair-do puckering up show people where they must not indulge in full-on lip-locking.

A similar sign, this time permitting kissing, has been erected elsewhere in a zone where smooching is considered tolerable.

"We have not banned kissing in the station," said a spokesman for operators Virgin Rail.

"But we have put the sign up at the drop-off point because it is not a very big area and it often gets busy with lots of traffic.

"The sign is a light-hearted way of getting people to move on quickly.

"If people wish to spend a little more time with their loved ones before they leave, then they should park in the short-stay car park nearby."

Το υπόλοιπο εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2009)




----------

